# Business Partner Required



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm based in Manchester and I'm looking for a business partner that has coffee shop/barista experience and that is looking to set up on their own. My experience is in Design/Advertising/Marketing (15 years) and I have a real passion for starting a coffee shop - a versatile, creative space, home to quality food & drink.

I have plenty of ideas and a vision of what I would like to achieve and hoped posting here would start some dialogue with like-minded individuals.

Jay


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jay. Manchester is certainly developing a great third wave coffee scene. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, best of luck Jay, passion and vision are 2 of the key ingredients to success, I hope you do well in Manchester.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, very much appreciated.


----------



## remdex (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Jay,

I would certainly like to speak with you. I've worked in the coffee industry for 8 years as barista/manager/consultant. Currently setting something up online but the dream is to have my own coffee house so would be good to have a chat and see what/if we could do something together.

Dex.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Dex. Thanks for the rely. I will send you a PM.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

*reply.


----------

